# EWCM, how soon ovulation follows after this or is this the sign of O?



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

HI,
If you see EWCM, does this mean you are ovulating at that time or how soon will you ovulate or did ovulation occur already? I would like to know how long the fertile window is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

It varies for every woman. Some get days and days of it before O, some don't get any at all. The only way to tell for sure is to watch your own pattern (taking temp etc, to pinpoint ovulation). The day of CM dry up usually means you have already ovulated (usually the day prior to dry up)


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Usually EWCM is during the ideal time to BD, before O.

I start to get it a few days before O, and for me it means I will O soon because by the time I O it is mostly or completely gone. I have heard quite often that O will be right after the heaviest EWCM day, but mine can be 2-3 days later according to my chart.

Anyhow, the CM is there to help the sperm along so no O should not be already happening/past because then it would be too late. (from the TTC perspective)

ETA the most fertile window is generally considered to be three days before O until the day of O. Like HulaJenn said, different women can have different amount of EW over a different number of days and even different cycles can be different for the same woman. From hearing about others' experience an "average" woman may get about 2 days of EW with O the day after day 2.


----------

